# Screen Printing on a ribbed tank



## LegacyPrint (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been screen printing about a year now and have been following the forum religiously but never had a real good question until now....A client called me yesterday and needs tank tops done but the only ones they wanted were the sheer ribbed tanks.... I know this might be a problem with plastisol, but I took my chances because I have backups they liked as well... Question is any tips on printing plastisol on ribbed tanks....like i said they are mini-ribbed tanks...I just hope their huge ta tas don't stretch them to death!


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I usually ad curable reducer to really thin out the ink so it runs similar to water based. As long as there isn't super fine detail, it should turn out OK.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

A stretch ink may be a good idea depending on their elongation, and the wearers 'ta-tas'--and I'd +1 Nick--a little reducer, and try to stay away from very fine detail, if possible.


----------



## safetyimprints (May 16, 2012)

Reducer is a good tip.. Also, keep in mind that you will have to stretch the material to fit on the platen and then when you pull it off, it will look a little deformed as it shrinks back down..


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I have printed Bella baby rib tanks for women and added a stretch additive. I would suggest that you check with your ink company and get the recommended additive and what percent they recommend. I think I may have used up to about 30 percent by weight. Again check with your ink supplier. These rib shirts have a lot of stretch and if you don't use the additive your design will crack when they are stretched. When I did my first order of these rib shirt I just used the regular ink with out the additive and it was a real disaster. Hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad I saw this post. I have an order to do with a few tank tops. Waiting for the artwork, but the t-shirts, tanks, and sweatshirts have been coming in all week.


----------



## LegacyPrint (Jun 30, 2011)

Well the good thing is their logo is not super detailed and I have reducer but no stretch additive... Bad thing is these are the Bella tanks, they came in today and they actually don't look like they will be a problem. I do have youth pallets so ill use those not to stretch the shirt majorly while printing.


----------



## LegacyPrint (Jun 30, 2011)

I use international coatings ink from what they say its 5 to 10%

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually I prefer to stretch them a litle bit so the print looks more right when worn.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

